# 2017 world champs



## Salad Dodger (29 Jan 2017)

Are available to watch on YouTube. Just search for "cyclocross 2017"......


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2017)

UCI channel also showed the race. 

Found this the best site for watching CX.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2017)

Wow! What a fantastic few races I have watched over the weekend. Thanks modern technology.


----------

